# Stranded as fuck in EL CENTRO



## Toadandspur

I recently came across matt's book, the anarchists guide..
Got it from a friend named toasty.
Toasted tramp on insta.
Him and i both agree that the book overwhelmingly SHOULD NOT HAVE BEEN FUCKING PUBLISHED BECAUSE CERTAIN SECRETS ARE LEFT TO BE DISCOVERED AND NOT TO BE GIVEN AWAY FREELY,
That being said, i do believe this website is a great thing.
Im toad, my instagram is @Toadandspur 
Thats the only way to get aholf of me.
Ive been doing this for about 8 years, ive been everywhere i could ever want to go on this continent and most of europe. I can and will help with any freight info i can, mostly NS between carolina and indy, the BNSF from nm to cali, and the UP from seattle down and over to pocatello ID.
I currently am stranded in EL Centro California. The freight doesnt stop or even slow, and NOBODY WILL PICK ANYONE UP here. Im looking to spange up a motorcycle.
I have a permanent camp at slab city between pirate camp and the library 3 years running.
Nice to meet you.
Get at me.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Well, I definitely have to disagree with your philosophy, since I believe that information should be free, and there's really nothing in my book that would 'damage' any part of traveler culture; I think I would know since I'm nearing 20 years of traveling and I've seen the culture go through all kinds of waves. I also think it's selfish to 'withhold' information for yourself, just because you want to keep it for yourself, instead of helping out your fellow traveler. The only exception is of course whether that info might remove a resource that others depend on (which I don't believe my book does in any way even remotely) such as posting specific hop out spots, or specific dumpsters, etc.

I appreciate you taking the time to read it though!

Also, you failed to specify where you want to _go_. That's usually helpful when you want someone to pick you up or travel with you somewhere.


----------



## EphemeralStick

Pffffffhahahahaha! You got the book from toasty then made an account! To what, "protest your opinions" while simultaneously asking that same community for help on getting out of El Centro of all places? Grow up. 

Tell Toasty I said he should keep better company. He'll know me.


----------



## Toadandspur

EphemeralStick said:


> Pffffffhahahahaha! You got the book from toasty then made an account! To what, "protest your opinions" while simultaneously asking that same community for help on getting out of El Centro of all places? Grow up.
> 
> Tell Toasty I said he should keep better company. He'll know me.



Toasty would probably disagree with you. Cant be sure though. I was responsible(sort of) for his laptop getting stolen off of Sol's bus...

At any rate, no, I didnt make an account "to protest" anything. As I stated, I do believe this place os a great thing. I just dont condone a greenhorn manual that is basically a real world analog of an algorithm to transform wannabe yuppie travelers into homefree dk's.
We dont need more motherfuckers out here trying to do this shit.
In some places there's NOT enough to spread around or to split with the ever increasing homebum population. 
In response to Matt, I also believe information should be free. However, your book is published, and sold, making yours the truly questionable philosophy. 
Im not saying it wasnt a great read. It was very well written, and i think you have an admirable worldview. I particularly enjoyed seeing Corn in print. 

I made this account because I believe this is exactly the kind of thing the web needs. I can help when I can help, and shit, maybe someone will help me sometime. I read the book in early january. So at least it took me a couple months.


----------



## Toadandspur

Matt Derrick said:


> Well, I definitely have to disagree with your philosophy, since I believe that information should be free, and there's really nothing in my book that would 'damage' any part of traveler culture; I think I would know since I'm nearing 20 years of traveling and I've seen the culture go through all kinds of waves. I also think it's selfish to 'withhold' information for yourself, just because you want to keep it for yourself, instead of helping out your fellow traveler. The only exception is of course whether that info might remove a resource that others depend on (which I don't believe my book does in any way even remotely) such as posting specific hop out spots, or specific dumpsters, etc.
> 
> I appreciate you taking the time to read it though!
> 
> Also, you failed to specify where you want to _go_. That's usually helpful when you want someone to pick you up or travel with you somewhere.



I shouldve chosen my words more wisely; I didnt mean freely in the capitalist sense. 
And yeah. You got me. Im trying to get to San diego or julian in the short haul, and in general north slowly from there. Once i get out of this little southwest blackhole I'll be fine. Im not looking for any road dogs or a long ass ride. I like my solitude; I was more or less just wondering what other people have experienced here. For example, today I got questioned by the cops 3 times on the ramp. None of those times did they ask me my name or search any of my shit. 
Nice to see a sysadmin active for once.


----------



## Cornelius Vango

I'm heading out of Slabs in a few days (approximately), I may have to head to San Diego before I head north. If you still haven't found a ride, I'll let you know what's up.


----------



## Toadandspur

Cornelius Vango said:


> I'm heading out of Slabs in a few days (approximately), I may have to head to San Diego before I head north. If you still haven't found a ride, I'll let you know what's up.


Here's to hoping I won't still be! Thanks for the shot.


----------



## Matt Derrick

while i understand where you're coming from there are some flaws in the fears you've listed.



Toadandspur said:


> I just dont condone a greenhorn manual that is basically a real world analog of an algorithm to transform wannabe yuppie travelers into homefree dk's.



this is a myth. there might be one in a thousand that jumps into this lifestyle that is a 'yuppie' (or formerly one) but for the most part, rich or well off people are not attracted to a lifestyle of poverty. once people get used to having nice things, they rarely want to give that up. in my experience i've almost never seen 'yuppies' or 'ATM punks' (or whatever you want to call them) in real traveler circles. even when it does occur, they don't last long, so they're not really 'ruining' anything in my opinion.

second, my book has sold about 200 copies, and i've given away about 75. so assuming that the person that buys the book lets someone else read it, we're talking around say 600 readers. do you realize how many people view this website each month? there were 365,000 page views last month. so, using your logic, since StP has the same information contained in the book (although a bit more spread out) it could be considered a MUCH more accessible 'green horn manual'. Also, people have been telling me that StP is going to ruin traveler culture since before you even considered living a life on the road, and well, guess what? it's never happened.

third, 90% of people reading my book are doing so because they've already been seeking out either this lifestyle or something similar. we're not evangelizing, and we're not shoving it down people's throats, they come to us.



Toadandspur said:


> We dont need more motherfuckers out here trying to do this shit.



why not? i like having more people in this culture. i see nothing wrong with educating people against commercialism, consumer culture, questioning homelessness vs being 'home free', etc... now if you mean because it's interfering with your 'spange' game, well that's another subject all together (you shoudn't be spanging unless you're really down and out, not cause you need a beer that day). my book also lays down a ton of encouragement as to how not to be a 'shitty' traveler, so bringing new people into this culture that are both informed and know how not to ruin it for everyone else can't be anything but good for it.



Toadandspur said:


> In response to Matt, I also believe information should be free. However, your book is published, and sold, making yours the truly questionable philosophy.



you obviously didn't pay close attention to the first few pages of the book. it is offered under the creative commons license, so you're free to print, share, copy, give away, and use my book for whatever purposes you want as long as it's not for commercial purposes, and you provide attribution. so if you choose to buy my book, you're choosing to support me and my work maintaining StP. If you don't want to support me, make a copy of the book from someone else, or pirate the kindle version. That's cool with me; I care more about the information reaching people than making a buck off it.

so calling my philosophy 'questionable' is really just being a bit ignorant and showing that you didn't care to look at the copyright page at the beginning of the book. i see no flaws in my philosophy, and i put a lot more work into thinking it through than you've dismissively decided.



Toadandspur said:


> Im not saying it wasnt a great read. It was very well written, and i think you have an admirable worldview. I particularly enjoyed seeing Corn in print.



While I disagree with your thoughts about how my book shouldn't exist, I appreciate the kind words about my writing ability.



Toadandspur said:


> I made this account because I believe this is exactly the kind of thing the web needs. I can help when I can help, and shit, maybe someone will help me sometime.



so, website good, book bad. not really seeing the logic in that, but okay.


----------



## bazarov

@Matt Derrick magical response, so, "what he said."

Furthermore, it astounds me how far reaching the ethos of ownership is. My mind can't comprehend how "I got mine" could penetrate into a predominantly _homeless _culture; this is both crude entitlement—ironic—and pitiful gatekeeping.


----------



## VikingAdventurer

Toadandspur said:


> ... I just don't condone a greenhorn manual that is basically a real world analog of an algorithm to transform wannabe yuppie travelers into homefree dk's.



It is my opinion that your description of this book is incorrect.
I've read the book, and I only WISH there had been something like that around when I first started traveling. I was never a "Yuppie traveler", I started traveling at 27 years old, AFTER I had tried (and failed) to conform to "the american dream". I didn't have ANY street experience at that point, and I know that a LOT of other green travelers don't have much experience either, and this book will be a great help to those who, like myself, have no other options.



Toadandspur said:


> ...We don't need more motherfuckers out here trying to do this shit..



... What's that, helping kids with no experience to NOT die on their first week on the road?



Toadandspur said:


> ... In some places there's NOT enough to spread around or to split with the ever increasing homebum population....



Once again, I disagree.
If every houseless person; or even HALF of the houseless population decided to help people out instead of ONLY looking out for themselves alone, we'd all have a much easier time of it.


----------



## Toadandspur

Obviously I am a minority. Thats fine; im used to it, in many walks of life, and in general- many schools of thought. 

There is no reason for me to go back and forth with the multitudes on differences of opinion. 

I believe that this lifestyle is filled with secrets that should be discovered, or shared by word of mouth. Yes, Matt's book definitely makes things easier for people starting out. Some people like me simply dont want more people like us out there. I understand that doesnt make any sense to some people and that i come off selfish and potentially arrogant. I just dont care what I come off as..

Let people who have no other option be homebums until they get the inclination _themselves_ to hit the road amd start learning things.


----------



## Toadandspur

Matt Derrick said:


> while i understand where you're coming from there are some flaws in the fears you've listed.
> 
> 
> 
> this is a myth. there might be one in a thousand that jumps into this lifestyle that is a 'yuppie' (or formerly one) but for the most part, rich or well off people are not attracted to a lifestyle of poverty. once people get used to having nice things, they rarely want to give that up. in my experience i've almost never seen 'yuppies' or 'ATM punks' (or whatever you want to call them) in real traveler circles. even when it does occur, they don't last long, so they're not really 'ruining' anything in my opinion.
> 
> second, my book has sold about 200 copies, and i've given away about 75. so assuming that the person that buys the book lets someone else read it, we're talking around say 600 readers. do you realize how many people view this website each month? there were 365,000 page views last month. so, using your logic, since StP has the same information contained in the book (although a bit more spread out) it could be considered a MUCH more accessible 'green horn manual'. Also, people have been telling me that StP is going to ruin traveler culture since before you even considered living a life on the road, and well, guess what? it's never happened.
> 
> third, 90% of people reading my book are doing so because they've already been seeking out either this lifestyle or something similar. we're not evangelizing, and we're not shoving it down people's throats, they come to us.
> 
> 
> 
> why not? i like having more people in this culture. i see nothing wrong with educating people against commercialism, consumer culture, questioning homelessness vs being 'home free', etc... now if you mean because it's interfering with your 'spange' game, well that's another subject all together (you shoudn't be spanging unless you're really down and out, not cause you need a beer that day). my book also lays down a ton of encouragement as to how not to be a 'shitty' traveler, so bringing new people into this culture that are both informed and know how not to ruin it for everyone else can't be anything but good for it.
> 
> 
> 
> you obviously didn't pay close attention to the first few pages of the book. it is offered under the creative commons license, so you're free to print, share, copy, give away, and use my book for whatever purposes you want as long as it's not for commercial purposes, and you provide attribution. so if you choose to buy my book, you're choosing to support me and my work maintaining StP. If you don't want to support me, make a copy of the book from someone else, or pirate the kindle version. That's cool with me; I care more about the information reaching people than making a buck off it.
> 
> so calling my philosophy 'questionable' is really just being a bit ignorant and showing that you didn't care to look at the copyright page at the beginning of the book. i see no flaws in my philosophy, and i put a lot more work into thinking it through than you've dismissively decided.
> 
> 
> 
> While I disagree with your thoughts about how my book shouldn't exist, I appreciate the kind words about my writing ability.
> 
> 
> 
> so, website good, book bad. not really seeing the logic in that, but okay.



Unfortunately for me, I didnt have a list of statistics in front of me to aid in my initial offering to stp! Lol. My apologies if you thought I meant any offense to you personally? We simply have a bit of a difference of opinion regarding what I deem 'secrets', and what you do not. Its pretty insignificant, especially considering several facts youve listed. 

Have you met Morgan? Walks with crutches sometimes, lives in/beside Austin's ship at slabs? You remind me of Morgan. Morgan's mind, rather. Thats not a jest or a prod, really.

Also, I dont have fears. Fear is the mind killer!


----------



## bazarov

@Toadandspur Fair enough, I kinda see where you're coming from now. Never looked at travelling as a _secret society_ type deal.


----------



## Deleted member 20975

Sounds like elitest shit to me. There enough of that behind the gated communities for me.


----------



## Deleted member 17306

Trains don't stop in el Centro? I beg to differ. I'd help ya out.. but, yanno, I wouldn't want to set some wannabe yuppie traveler free


----------



## Deleted member 17306

Let's be honest here.. this dude is 'stranded' in reasonably sized city.. kinda the hub of the area if the name didn't give it away, 30 fucking miles from where he started, and has the audacity to talk shit about green travelers? Get a clue, buddy


----------



## bazarov

@Wyle E Coyote You don't get it bro, travelling is a secret brotherhood that only the worthy ones can be given the key to.

*gives sign of the road

/sarcasm


----------



## VikingAdventurer

Toadandspur said:


> ... I believe that this lifestyle is filled with secrets that should be discovered, or shared by word of mouth...



Oh? Then WHY are you even utilizing modern computer technology? Let alone a WEBSITE ABOUT TRAVELING?!

Right there, you're a hypocrite.



Toadandspur said:


> ... Yes, Matt's book definitely makes things easier for people starting out...



Umm... Yes. Yes, it does. And, helping new travelers to be safer when first starting out. That's literally the entire point of the book.



Toadandspur said:


> ... Some people like *me* simply don't want more people like _*us*_ out there...



... I don't even know how to respond to that.
You do know that, even in 2018, young kids are STILL getting kicked out onto the street by their shithead parents/guardians for not being heteronormative, among other stupid reasons, right? What the fuck are they supposed to...



Toadandspur said:


> ... Let people who have no other option be homebums until they get the inclination _themselves_ to hit the road and start learning things.



Oh. You can go fuck yourself.



Toadandspur said:


> ... I understand ... that I come off selfish and potentially arrogant. I just don't care what I come off as...



An arrogant, pretentious, entitled shitfuck. That's what you come off as. You're a negative element in the traveler community. Have you _never _heard of the Hobo Code of Ethics?!



Toadandspur said:


> ... Let people who have no other option be homebums until they get the inclination _themselves_ to hit the road and start learning things...



... What, and accidentally get themselves permanently injured or killed, simply because they're not "experienced" enough for *YOUR *tastes?

GO.
FUCK.
YOURSELF. ::finger::


----------



## Deleted member 20975

Ruthless motherfuckers. Hahahhahahhahahha


----------



## bazarov

The response to this has made me all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Matt Derrick

VikingAdventurer said:


> Oh? Then WHY are you even utilizing modern computer technology? Let alone a WEBSITE ABOUT TRAVELING?!
> 
> Right there, you're a hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm... Yes. Yes, it does. And, helping new travelers to be safer when first starting out. That's literally the entire point of the book.
> 
> 
> 
> ... I don't even know how to respond to that.
> You do know that, even in 2018, young kids are STILL getting kicked out onto the street by their shithead parents/guardians for not being heteronormative, among other stupid reasons, right? What the fuck are they supposed to...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. You can go fuck yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> An arrogant, pretentious, entitled shitfuck. That's what you come off as. You're a negative element in the traveler community. Have you _never _heard of the Hobo Code of Ethics?!
> 
> 
> 
> ... What, and accidentally get themselves permanently injured or killed, simply because they're not "experienced" enough for *YOUR *tastes?
> 
> GO.
> FUCK.
> YOURSELF. ::finger::



Hey now, I don't disagree with you for the most part, but let's not be mean, okay?


----------



## warzx

@ OP
Your mentality of saving the secrets for the elite travelers is super flawed. Why are you even on STP asking for help. Aren't you the "Yuppie traveler" in this circumstance. Isn't the point of this site to escape the exact shit your putting out. Nice try buddy but that mentality will just fuck you up.


----------



## Toadandspur

I simply believe that certain things should be learned. Achieved. Unlocked, if you will. The book is cheat codes.

If anyone for some reason was inclined to respond to an El centro ride; Im in the bay now. Just an update.


----------



## Odin

Toadandspur said:


> I simply believe that certain things should be learned. Achieved. Unlocked, if you will.




What is the difference between being a newbie... searching the internet and finding a travel forum... then that forum happens to have an a productive member compiling a "book" of data and offering it to me?

Or achieving the knowledge by other means. Say I was a newbie to a secret society... and I patiently learned the inner workings... and then found my way to a secret library and procured the knowledge I desired

I think the point being... its not dangerous to distribute knowledge... it's dangerous not too... 

We can only progress... and if your scared of losing your dumpster or squat because more folks become socially conscious? Then whats the point?


----------



## Deleted member 11392

@Toadandspur 

Hey, if you're ever stuck in El Centro again, there's a $1 bus to Winter Haven(Yuma). And to Niland.


----------



## Ryan Patrick

Toadandspur said:


> I recently came across matt's book, the anarchists guide..
> Got it from a friend named toasty.
> Toasted tramp on insta.
> Him and i both agree that the book overwhelmingly SHOULD NOT HAVE BEEN FUCKING PUBLISHED BECAUSE CERTAIN SECRETS ARE LEFT TO BE DISCOVERED AND NOT TO BE GIVEN AWAY FREELY,
> That being said, i do believe this website is a great thing.
> Im toad, my instagram is @Toadandspur
> Thats the only way to get aholf of me.
> Ive been doing this for about 8 years, ive been everywhere i could ever want to go on this continent and most of europe. I can and will help with any freight info i can, mostly NS between carolina and indy, the BNSF from nm to cali, and the UP from seattle down and over to pocatello ID.
> I currently am stranded in EL Centro California. The freight doesnt stop or even slow, and NOBODY WILL PICK ANYONE UP here. Im looking to spange up a motorcycle.
> I have a permanent camp at slab city between pirate camp and the library 3 years running.
> Nice to meet you.
> Get at me.


I'm technically stranded in New Mexico, my means of travel will be by greyhound here in a couple of days. Lost my job out here..Currently at a friend's and I don't have long..wanting to get out there and beat feet! I have a guy who has been giving me some info at slab city..where I would like to go..don't have anyone to go with either.


----------



## MolotovMocktail

Ryan Patrick said:


> I'm technically stranded in New Mexico, my means of travel will be by greyhound here in a couple of days. Lost my job out here..Currently at a friend's and I don't have long..wanting to get out there and beat feet! I have a guy who has been giving me some info at slab city..where I would like to go..don't have anyone to go with either.



Hey, this isn't really the right place for that. Try posting a new thread with some info about yourself in the introductions section. Welcome to StP!


----------



## Ryan Patrick

MolotovMocktail said:


> Hey, this isn't really the right place for that. Try posting a new thread with some info about yourself in the introductions section. Welcome to StP!


I tried looking for a way to make a post, can you show me how please?


----------



## anterrabae

Only read the opening post, because I have better things I should be doing, but very glad to see more of your kind around here, TAS .. it's the only reason I keep coming back

And if I'd seen ur thread sooner I'd have driven out there myself, here from borrego, to scoop you up. I'm sorry, dude.. El Centro is not a fun stick to be stuck by. Hope all is well by this point... no shame PMing me at any time for anything.

Peace.


----------



## Goldenvoid

There is a local transit bus to Yuma for 2$ three times a week
Plus there is a good signing spot a couple blocks down from the Loves truck stop. 100$ a day there. Plus an Arby's with a wierd out of the sun spot/camp behind it right near the sign flying spot .Easier to get out of yuma


----------

